# is framing an interior wall with 2x3s up to code



## dmack7 (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm having difficulty selling my 2 bedroom townhouse so I think my next step is to add a bedroom. The resulting rooms are going to be small as it is so my question is can I divide the current room into two separate rooms by framing a wall that is made from 2x3s?


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

A 2x4 is 3 1/2" wide. That's a half inch more than 3"....... divided by both rooms, you save yourself a whopping 1/4" per room.

C'mon now, the head is supposed to be used for more than just a hat rack. :yes:

And, yes, if you buy 2x3's that are really 2 1/2" wide, you can gain another 1/4" in each room. Is any of this worth the trouble to make flimsy walls to save, at the most, the width of your little finger in each room?

Don't forget the hassle you'll encounter getting door jambs to fit... and are you sure the electrical boxes are going to fit.....? Probably will, but then again....

BTW, in small rooms, pocket doors are a big help. You can't find 2 1/2" pocket door frames.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

not to mention that 2x3's are more susceptible to twisting and warping as they dry out.. which makes for a incridibley wavey wall

not to mention that theres a much higher chance of a finish nail hitting wires or pipes that might be put in the wall.. code states that wires and pipes must be kept back a minimum 1 1/2" from the inside edge of drywall in the wall cavity


----------



## tony.g (Apr 15, 2012)

Would the house sell better if, instead of making one room into two small rooms, you just added a small bathroom to the room.


----------



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

I have actually seen walls in prefab structures that were nothing more than 3/4 inch osb with vinyl wall covering. I would guess that no one in their right mind would find it a desirable thing. Also, if you can't sit down on your bed without cracking your head on the wall then what you have is a big closet rather than a bedroom. Our 1933 bungalow 2 bedroom home had a big addition put on back that serves as our bedroom. The 2 original bedrooms were too small so they are now a closet and a man cave.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Two tiny rooms instead of one big bedroom would be a complete turn off to me if I was a buyer.
I assume your using an agent to try and sell this house, have you talked to them about why the house is not selling?
Could be dozens of reasons, bad area, bad schools, roof needs replacing, peeling paint, poopy looking yard ECT.
I once worked on a house that was for sale for $275,000 for three years and never even had a showing. I drive up and there's an engine hanging from a tree, no grass in the front yard, they had a working hot tub but had decided to fill it with sand to make a kids play area, railing broken off the deck, stairs to the deck laying on the ground, all the screens were broken, hole in the sheetrock, door jambs split in half from the couple fighting and locking each other out.
The owner kicked the tenets out (her grandson) we spent three weeks fixing it up and the house sold in 4 days.


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

Turning one bedroom into two might well make them so small that they wouldn't legally qualify as bedrooms. Each would also require a closet. And then there's the possible issue of egress. Altogether, your plan is a bad idea.

There's something else that's making it hard for you to sell. About ten years ago, we owned a 3-story, 2-bedroom townhouse. When we decided to move, it sold in less than a week.


----------



## tony.g (Apr 15, 2012)

joecaption said:


> I drive up and there's an engine hanging from a tree,


What was that all about? Must have been one hell of a crash!


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

tony.g said:


> What was that all about? Must have been one hell of a crash!


More likely a shade tree mechanic.


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

The next owner can film cool fight scenes where they throw each other through the wall. 

I believe a room must have a closet and a window to be considered a bedroom.


----------



## GBrackins (Apr 26, 2012)

the only requirements I know of in the 2009 International Residential Code for a bedroom are:

1. at least 70 s.f. of area
2. no dimension less than 7'
3. an emergency escape and rescue opening in an exterior wall
4. a door
5. space intended as an area for sleeping.

some local jurisdictions use the "closet" as a deciding factor, but nothing in regards to closets is called for in the IRC.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Many European homes have no closets. They often have schranks (I think that's German for cupboard cabinet, something like a "wardrobe") Anyway, freestanding cabinets.


----------



## RWolff (Jan 27, 2013)

dmack7 said:


> I'm having difficulty selling my 2 bedroom townhouse so I think my next step is to add a bedroom. The resulting rooms are going to be small as it is so my question is can I divide the current room into two separate rooms by framing a wall that is made from 2x3s?


I'm not convinced carving out one small already room into two smaller still rooms is going to suddenly sell the house, and depending on potential buyers it might have the opposite effect if they expect LARGE rooms and they see these two tiny rooms.
The economy sucks, it is NOT a seller's market there's a glut of houses for sale, as well as a glut of abandoned, and foreclosed-on houses with for sale signs no one wants.

If someone likes the house they would have no problem putting in a partition wall IF they really wanted 3 bedrooms instead of 2, I think you would be throwign away money on doing this.


----------



## SquishyBall (Mar 19, 2013)

So many replies w editorials about a simple question. Sure you can use 2x3's for a non load bearing partition wall. I wouldn't tho if there is a door in that wall cuz you'll pay more than you saved getting a custom door jamb. If there will be no door and only a couple outlets then you're fine!

How small is "small"? Everyone is criticizing and they don't know the starting dimensions. I find a 10x8 bedroom to be perfectly fine for a kids room. If my choices are:

2-bedroom with
Master 14x18 (252 sf)
2nd bedroom 12x16 (192 sf)

Or

3-bedroom with
Master 14x18 (252 sf) 
2nd bedroom 9x10 (90 sf)
3rd bedroom 9x10 (90 sf)

The 3-bedroom is actually 12 sf smaller but I'd take it any day. Far more useful to have the extra room even if small. As long as it isn't hokey... i.e. it flows normal in the house, has a nice closet, window, etc. Sometimes things get split up and they are terrible changes in terms of design.

I don't know many families who are in the market for a 3-bedroom house that would go "oh a 2-bedroom is okay if they're bigger rooms". Generally your market for 2-bedroomers are a completely separate market from your 3-bedroomers, so yes, changing the config might get you to see some fresh buyers if the 2-bedroom buyers have seen it and passed already.

Give some thought along the lines of if all the 2-bedroom buyers saw this and passed, why will it be different once you're talking to 3-bedroom buyers... i.e. is your price right?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Willie T said:


> Many European homes have no closets. They often have schranks (I think that's German for cupboard cabinet, something like a "wardrobe") Anyway, freestanding cabinets.


We should start using Shumaker Scott's German House Rebuild in how to make a small building work as a home.


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

dmack7 said:


> I'm having difficulty selling my 2 bedroom townhouse...
> so I think my next step is to add a bedroom.


Shoehorning another bedroom in won't fix your PRICE problem.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

dmack7 said:


> I'm having difficulty selling my 2 bedroom townhouse so I think my next step is to add a bedroom. The resulting rooms are going to be small as it is so my question is can I divide the current room into two separate rooms by framing a wall that is made from 2x3s?



Yes on that, code acceptable; (depending on location) see chart R602.3 (5); http://publicecodes.cyberregs.com/icod/irc/2009/icod_irc_2009_6_sec002.htm

Gary


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

Gary in WA said:


> Yes on that, code acceptable; (depending on location) see chart R602.3 (5); http://publicecodes.cyberregs.com/icod/irc/2009/icod_irc_2009_6_sec002.htm
> 
> Gary


It's interesting that is to code, since it throws off things like pipe and electrical cable spacing. It doesn't seem like you could put a cable through those studs to code. A standard drywall screw could pierce it. I wonder if that's handled elsewhere in the codes.


----------



## SquishyBall (Mar 19, 2013)

What's thrown off? You just put your 1/2" hole 1-1/4" from one side, then it is 3/4" from the other side and you cover that w a nail plate. There probly isn't anything more significant than a 12/2 going thru this wall since it's an addition.

And if no elec at all then even better. For example where you have opposite facing side-by-side closets then the little wall between them need not be anything significant at all. You could even do this w 2x4's sideways. You gain an inch in each closet of otherwise wasted space.

Most builders would look at such ideas and go that's a waste of time... but they're not the owners so they don't care about those two inches. Look at the technologies employed in mobile homes... there are less conventional ways to do things and inches matter if you have a small space.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

http://publicecodes.cyberregs.com/icod/irc/2009/icod_irc_2009_6_par019.htm

Gary


----------

